# Why do the 585's have the most boring colors?



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I know it's personal preference, but why does the 585 Origin "gem of the line" get the most boring paint?
In '07 it was all white for the "team". Or in '08 the 555 and 595's Team were the very cool black and white with the very classy "LOOK" on the down tube and the 585's got stuck with the old school "numbers". The Optimum was grey and black. Now I'm not dissin' anyones bike, but grey is not a fast color. (we all know "Clear" is the fastest color). But check out the '09 595, nice touches of black here and there, the 566 is colorful, but the 585 is almost all white with a little black on the forks. What's with the ALL white for the 585? I know they had it in black in ' 08, but nobody can see it then...Now the '09 Optimum red and black is way cool, but what if I don't fit on an Optimum? And there's the all black one, but with BROWN pinstripping? Brown is even slower than grey! The Ultra 585? Goergous! 

Please! Like I said, I do know this is personal opinion and I AM NOT dogging anyones bike. Rather just seeing what other people think about the colors for the 585.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*agree...*

Some people really like white or white/black color schemes, but they don't do a thing for me. The 585 Ultra's paint looks better than the origin, but I don't care for either one. Both could use a red/black option, like the 586. 

I still like my 2006 special edition red/black 585 the best, but my 2007 ultra that is mostly black with some red and white lettering is nice too.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I really like the 2007 585 Ultra frame. But I also think the 2007 585 Origin all white frame is about as classy as it gets, especially with the "Look" on the downtube being see through carbon.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Traditionally Look have always stuck to plain colours and contrasting Logos which I assume is a design philisophy but they introduced "lines" in their 09 designs and I don't think it has worked for the 2009 range.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

What about the seat post collar on the 585.....ugly! 

The 07 595 Origin in black with the Look logo outlined in white is nice IMHO.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I know the color choices available in the U.S are a direct result of what the dealers and the Look Sales staff thought would sell this year. I have an 09 586 in blue that I love. After they published it in the catalog and on the website they decided not to stock it in the U.S, as they the dealers thought they would not sell very many of them. Compared to the Rded, White and Team Gold I like mine the best.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well unfortunately we're talking about the 585 and not 586. Which again proves my point on the color-less choices for the 585 Origin.

Rward325, how come you didn't go with the LOOK bottle cages?


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Look 2009 colors SUCK across the board, I rushed out and bought an '08 this fall as soon as i saw the previews... Why did they do this?


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

I thought the 2007 orange was hot.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I wonder it there's a way to take off the pinstripping?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I think I start a new thread for everyones fav color scheme.


----------

